

Could Used Digital Content Sales Be an Untapped Market? - Golddisk
http://thesurge.net/could-used-digital-content-sales-be-an-untapped-market/

======
PaulHoule
It's a neat idea but I think the video game companies have worked a long time
to cut Gamestop out and I don't know if they want to cut it right in.

I have a PS Vita, and I can say that everything I've bought for it is
downloadable. The folks at my local Gamestop don't seem to sell any Vita
cartridges at all.

------
minimaxir
You literally copy and pasted this article from IGN, which is _in itself_ a
copy and paste from Ars Technica.

[http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/09/22/gamestop-
interested-i...](http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/09/22/gamestop-interested-
in-selling-used-dlc)

~~~
Golddisk
I did not "literally" copy and paste the article from either source. I did use
Ars Technica's information for the basis of my article. I've also added my
personal commentary on the matter.

